# DAFV diskutiert Entnahmefenster



## Georg Baumann (14. April 2020)

Der DAFV beschäftigt sich mit dem Zwischenschonmaß. Prof. Robert Arlinghaus hat hierzu in der aktuellen Fischwaid - dem Verbandsblatt - zwei interessante Veröffentlichungen:



			https://www.dafv.de/images/dafv/AFZ-Fischwaid/afz-fischwaid_-_2020-1.pdf
		


Auch auf der Homepage thematisiert der DAFV das Thema:








						Das Fenster zum Erfolg? - Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V.
					

Sind Entnahmefenster als Hegemaßnahme in Deutschland sinnvoll und rechtlich zulässig? Angler spielen bei Erhalt und Management der Fischbestände in De...




					www.dafv.de
				




Mir persönlich sind bislang noch nicht so viele Gewässer bekannt, an denen Küchenfenster gelten. Die Müritzfischer haben auf den meisten Seen inzwischen ein Entnahmefenster für Echt eingeführt ( Entnahme zwischen 60 und 90 Zentimetern), in Hamburg ist es sogar im Gesetz verankert.

Könnt Ihr weitere Beispiele nennen? Könntet Ihr mit einem Zwischenschonmaß an Eurem Gewässer leben bzw. fändet Ihr es vielleicht sogar gut?

BITTE DISKUTIERT SACHLICH UND RESPEKTVOLL!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr mit einem Zwischenschonmaß an Eurem Gewässer leben bzw. fändet Ihr es vielleicht sogar gut?




Ich fände eine massive Erhöhung aller Mindestmaße gut, damit wirklich nur entnommen werden darf was auch nachwächst(vgl. die Thunfisch Regelung der Amis).
Dann braucht's auch kein Fenster.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung wäre es auf jeden Fall! 
@Professor Tinca 
Da hast du absolut Recht! Gerade bei Aalen wäre es mir persönlich auch zusätzlich noch wichtig! Ist zwar ein Katadromer Wanderfisch aber speziell dort würde ich nur ein kleines Fenster einräumen! 

LG


----------



## Vanner (14. April 2020)

Sehe es wie Professor Tinca.  
Zwischenschonmaß generell würde ich nicht gut finden, das sollte man immer von Gewässer zu Gewässer entscheiden. Die generelle Möglichkeit, dieses bei Bedarf zu tun, würde ich aber gut finden.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Ich möchte hier gar nicht das Wort C&R schreiben, dass wäre für mich persönlich! Auf jeden Fall die Lösung! 
Angenommen ich ziehe einen 2 Meter Waller aus dem Rhein! 
Glaubt doch niemand das ich das Tier töten würde, zumal die in dieser Größe nicht mehr genießbar sind! 
Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung und soll kein Anlass zum Streit sein! 

LG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich fände eine massive Erhöhung aller Mindestmaße gut, damit wirklich nur entnommen werden darf was auch nachwächst(vgl. die Thunfisch Regelung der Amis).
> Dann braucht's auch kein Fenster.


Aber angepasst an das Gewässer, das passt immer nur individuell unter Berücksichtigung dieses eine speziellen Fischbestandes und seiner Bestandsdichte, und ob dort ein zusätzlicher Schutz überhaupt nötig tut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Mir persönlich sind bislang noch nicht so viele Gewässer bekannt, an denen Zwischenschonmaße gelten. Die Müritzfischer haben auf den meisten Seen inzwischen ein Entnahmefenster für Echt eingeführt ( geschont zwischen 60 und 90 Zentimetern), in Hamburg ist es sogar im Gesetz verankert.
> Könnt Ihr weitere Beispiele nennen? Könntet Ihr mit einem Zwischenschonmaß an Eurem Gewässer leben bzw. fändet Ihr es vielleicht sogar gut?


Als Beispiel das obige Hecht Schonfenster 60-90cm 

Wenn Mindestmaß 55cm ist, dann bleiben unten wirklich uninteressante Fische 55-59cm
Nach oben müsste man einen 91er fangen zur Entnahme, das halte ich selten für sinnvoll, wenn ich gerne mit einem 75er für die Pfanne gut zufrieden wäre.

Ich halte es für gut möglich ohne jetzige Kenntnis von einem solchen Gewässer, dass man der Hechtangelei so nicht unbedingt hilft, denn die größeren seltener fressenen Hechte nicht zu fangen, macht die Hechtangelei dort uninteressanter. 
Was schnell zu einer meist nicht gewünschten Hechtselbstderegulierung führen kann, das Aufwuchs 45 bis 55 reichlich da ist, aber kannibalistisch darüber weggefressen wird, was ein Bestand von 120er Fischen durchaus schafft. Solche Gewässer gelten dann schnell als uninteressant, weil zudem wenige ausdauernde Angler viel weniger Kontakt mit den Großfischen haben und die zudem allermeist gar nicht dezimieren, was dem Insgesamt-Bestand einen Bärendienst erweist. 
In der Realität zeigen sich stark beangelte und stark entnommene Hechtbestände (gerne samt "Begleit"-Barsch) viel wüchsiger und besser in den Fangergebnisses,
WENN denn der Laichaufwuchs gut funktioniert und gesichert ist. 
Laichplätze, Wasserstand und -qualität, hier muss zuallererst der Fischarten- und Bestandsschutz einsetzen!

Sinnvoll für die Abhilfe bei einem schwachen Hechtbestand und gezielten Aufbau müsste man wegen der Größendifferenz nach Männchen u. Weibchen unterscheiden, den Anglern mehr Informationen und Bestimmungshilfe bis in die Angelkarten an die Hand geben, und dementsprechend für ein passendes Verhältnis von auch genug Männchen sorgen.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2020)

Gibt es in Hamburg auch.
Das neue Fischereigesetz in Hamburg sieht auch die Einführung des eines Entnahmefensters, Tageshöchstfangmengen und Änderungen der Schonzeiten vor.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

In der Mecklenburgische Seenplatte gibt es auch Entnahmefenster für Hechte !

LG


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn Mindestmaß 55cm ist, dann bleiben unten wirklich uninteressante Fische 55-59cm
> Nach oben müsste man einen 91er fangen zur Entnahme, das halte ich selten für sinnvoll, wenn ich gerne mit einem 75er für die Pfanne gut zufrieden wäre.




Haha...darum geht's ja nicht, sondern darum die Bestände zu schonen.

Fenster ist deswegen Blödsinn weil zu viel kleine Fische weggeangelt werden, die dann gar nicht mehr die notwendige Größe ereichen können.
Einzig ein hohes Mindestmaß verhindert das.

Beim Hecht wäre 75cm z.B. ein guter Ansatz, statt der 45, 50 oder was es meist so sind.

Damit wären Releaser ebenso zufrieden wie auch Pottis, die beide ja gern größere Fische am Haken habe(wenn auch unterschiedlichen Gründen).


----------



## Hering 58 (14. April 2020)

So ist es bei uns.
*Entnahmefenster in Hamburg*

*Fischart** Unteres Maß in cm**Oberes Maß in cm* Meerforelle 40  65 Rapfen 50  70 Schleie 25  45 Quappe 30  50 Zander 45  75 Aal 45  75Bachforelle 20 40Flussbarsch 10 35Hecht 45 75Karpfen 35Für den Karpfen gibt es kein oberes Maß, da er sich nicht regelhaft in den Hamburger Gewässer fortpflanzt.


----------



## Fruehling (14. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> ...Die Müritzfischer haben auf den meisten Seen inzwischen ein Entnahmefenster für Echt eingeführt ( geschont zwischen 60 und 90 Zentimetern), in Hamburg ist es sogar im Gesetz verankert....



Entnahmefenster verstehe ich so, daß zwischen 60 und 90cm entnommen werden darf und alles andere zurück muß.

_Für Hechte auf dem Kölpinsee, der Müritz, dem Fleesensee, dem Plauer See, dem Jabelschen See und dem Tollensesee gilt ein Entnahmefenster von 60 cm (Mindestmaß) bis 90 cm (Höchstmaß zur Laichfischschonung)._






						Angelregeln :: Müritzfischer :: Fischerei Müritz-Plau GmbH
					

Bei der Planung Ihres Angelausfluges vergessen Sie bitte nicht: Ihren gültigen Fischereischein (für Personen die 14 Jahre oder älter sind) rechtzeitig die




					www.mueritzfischer.de


----------



## angler1996 (14. April 2020)

ich weees nicht , das wird immer komplizierter .
a) für den der Bewirtschafter zu entscheiden - welche Methode Mindestmass er dann anwenden will und b) bei der Festlegung der Grenzen nach oben und unten
und das möglichst als dynamischen Prozess;
schon mal übers Ehrenamt nachgedacht ? wer soll sich das antun ? als Gewässerwart?
für den Angel nicht minder - Du rennst an den Tümplel und an nunmehr  jedem T eich gilt was anderes -
mal kein Mass, mal Mindestmass , mal Mass oben und unten und die noch für jeden Teich angepasst, fehtl nur noch ein Breitenmass;-))
Also ich für meinen Teil gehe u. an Angeln um mich zu entspannen - das heißt ich renne da nicht nicht mit nem Wichkästel rum, das habe ich so von Monat 0Uhr bis Sonntag 24Uhr in der  Hand - beim Angeln bleibt  das Ding im Auto 
Ich sag mal ein Mass von mir aus auch auf Gewässer angepasst , soviel Aufwand das spezifisch zu regeln lohnt sich doch nur an Großgewässern, an kleien Teichen klare Linie und Umsetzung! nicht jder kann einfach sagen , der Waller mit 2m ist mir zu groß Entnahmegebote interessieren mich nicht und schwups schwimmt er weiter 

Die Regeln müssen einfach und verständlich sein - raus kommen 2 Maße, über die man diskutieren ( und resepektieren ??? ) kann und wird
Aale über MIndestmaße regeln zu wollen ist eh Quatsch _ Fangverbot für alle bis Bestandserholung und gut ist


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2020)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr mit einem Zwischenschonmaß an Eurem Gewässer leben bzw. fändet Ihr es vielleicht sogar gut?



Leben könnte ich damit sicherlich.

Gut fände ich es, wenn es ohne übermäßigen bürokratischen Aufwand an das jeweilige Gewässer und die Fischarten angepasst werden könnte.

Momentan muss ich damit leben, dass schon Erhöhungen von gesetzlichen Schonmaßen/Schonzeiten von der Fischereifachberatung genehmigt werden müssen.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haha...darum geht's ja nicht, sondern darum die Bestände zu schonen.
> 
> Fenster ist deswegen Blödsinn weil zu viel kleine Fische weggeangelt werden, die dann gar nicht mehr die notwendige Größe ereichen können.
> Einzig ein hohes Mindestmaß verhindert das.
> ...


Andi 
Das Fenster könnte man ja so bemessen das wirklich erst Fische entnommen werden dürfen die schon eine gewisse Größe haben! 
Das fände ich auch sehr gut und dann aber die ganz großen und kapitale auch nicht mehr! 
Da wäre doch schon viel gewonnen nach meiner Auffassung! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> die ganz großen und kapitale auch nicht mehr!




Große und Kapitale wären doch so vorhanden wie immer, die beißen dadurch ja nicht häufiger, Michi.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. April 2020)

Konichi wa,

ich selbst habe für mich schon lange ein Entnahmefenster wenn ich mal ein Fisch mitnehme (z.B. Hecht zw. 70-75 cm)
Das Übel ist doch das es immer noch Angler gibt die sich noch nicht mal an die aktuellen Schonmaßen halten und ein weiters wie alles kontrollieren.
An Vollpfosten appellieren ist wie einen Panzer mit Steinen bewerfen, kannste machen bringt aber nix.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Große und Kapitale wären doch so vorhanden wie immer, die beißen dadurch ja nicht häufiger, Michi.


Darum gings mir auch nicht! 
Nur will ich nicht verpflichtet sein einem so alten und kapitalem Fisch das Leben nehmen zu müssen! Nach deutschem Gesetzt ! Gerad die großen zeugen ja auch viele Nachkommen und tragen somit sehr stark zur Population bei !
Darum gings mir in erster Linie! Nicht um das Vergnügen des Anglers !
Gibt mittlerweile wirklich Gewässer wo kapitale Fische selten geworden sind! 
Ganz speziell bei Aalen ! Fällt mir das immer wieder auf das es kaum noch richtige Apparate gibt 
Aber je nach Gewässer betrifft das viele verschiedene Sorten. 
Es ist schon richtig was hier geschrieben wurde, man müsste es praktisch für jedes Gewässer mehr oder weniger separat beurteilen! 
Die Intressen des Anglers und speziell deren, die Fische in höherer Stückzahl dem Gewässer entnehmen, sollten dabei absolut nicht im Vordergrund stehen!  Wobei da ja auch jeder einsehen muss, nur ein gesundes Gewässer, stellt auch uns Angler zufrieden! 

LG Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nur will ich nicht verpflichtet sein einem so alten und kapitalem Fisch das Leben nehmen zu müssen!




So große Fische zappeln sich oft noch am Ufer aus den Händen des Anglers, Michi......


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So große Fische zappeln sich oft noch am Ufer aus den Händen des Anglers, Michi......


Bis auf bei Aalen, dort in manchen Flüssen viel seltener, muss ich dir Recht geben! 


LG Michael


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2020)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ganz speziell bei Aalen !



Bei denen macht es z.B. aber nur Sinn, wenn sie auch in die Sargassosee abwandern können.
In einem geschlossenen Gewässer wäre das aus Nachhaltigkeitssicht ebensowenig sinnvoll wie der Aalbesatz an sich.



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Gerad die großen zeugen ja auch viele Nachkommen und tragen somit sehr stark zur Population bei !



BOFFFs zu schützen, hat sich m.W. in Nordamerika in vielen Gewässern schon jahrelang  bewährt.  Das lässt sich bestimmt auch auf einige Gewässer und Fischarten in DE übertragen.

Ob das auch in großen Bundesländern pauschal für alle Arten und Gewässer optimal wäre müssen die Biologen entscheiden.

Ich würde es jedenfalls begrüßen, wenn es zumindest den Bewirtschaftern als Hegemaßnahme gestattet würde. Ist la leider nicht überall erlaubt.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist absolut richtig! 
Wobei Aale gehören halt auch nur in ein Fließgewässer !
Alles andere ist ja art Forellensee/Vereinsee besatzt ,das ist ja glaube ich hier nicht gemeint! 

LG Michael


----------



## fishhawk (14. April 2020)

Hallo,



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Wobei Aale gehören halt auch nur in ein Fließgewässer !



Grundsätzlich ja.

Wenn das Fließgewässer aber ins Schwarze Meer entwässert oder beim Abstieg über 50 Kraftwerksturbinen  passiert werden müssen, macht für mich ein Entnahmefenster ebensowenig Sinn wie der Besatz an sich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Nur will ich nicht verpflichtet sein einem so alten und kapitalem Fisch das Leben nehmen zu müssen!
> Gerad die großen zeugen ja auch viele Nachkommen und tragen somit sehr stark zur Population bei !


Das ist bei kannibalischen Raubfischen aber leider nicht so einfach u. eindeutig.
Was beim Barsch noch meist gut passt, wo es oft zuwenig Großfische und zuviel Kleinfische gibt und die Großbarsche ein erstes Regulativ gegen die Verbuttung bieten können, ist das beim Hecht nicht so einfach u. eindeutig wegen der viel größeren Futterfischspanne und dessen Adaptivität.
Nämlich da, wo ein relativer Nahrungsmangel herrscht, also z.B. nährarme Seen vom Hecht-Schlei-Typ, mit Rotauge u. Barsch als weitere wichtige Fische.
Die Großhechte wollen auch gut fressen, und wenn sie nicht genug finden bzw. aus Energiespargründen große Brocken bevorzugen müssen, dann ist das selbstverständlich auch die eigene Art, egal wer da welches Schonfenster auf ein Schild am Ufer schreibt, da zuckt der Riesenhecht nichtmal.
Und der 80cm Hecht wird dann zum begehrten Futterfisch für die ganz großen, gerne stellt sich dann ein großer Mangel an Hechten in der Größe 60-80cm ein, und der Grund müssen nicht die entnehmenden Angler sein.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Hecht je nach Gewässer passend natürlich, von z.B. über 120cm entnommen gehört, definitiv gekillt werden muss.
Im Interesse der Pyramide im ganzen Hechtbestand, und vielen interessanten Angelfischen. Tatsächlich profitiert gerade der Hechtbestand von starker Beangelung und starker Entnahme, was sich im ersten Ansatz für viel verkehrt anhören mag. Funktioniert aber gerade anders herum, weil Hecht sehr schnell nachwachsen kann und das eigene Art-Regulativ das schwerwiegendere ist.

Mal woanders hin geschaut: Könnte man so ähnlich wie in der bestehenden Raubtierkapitalismus-Wirtschaftswelt sehen, die ganz großen Staats- u. Markt-gefährdenen Konzerne gehören vollkommen aufgelöst.  Gab nun definitiv auch schon länger und öfter mal Gedanken, Regularien und beschlossene Gesetze derart.  Status? Ist ein extra Thema.

Anders sieht es z.B. bei intensiven jährlichen Forellenbesatz  in Hechtgewässer aus, das ist eine Art Subventionsausschüttung an den Hecht insgesamt,
und steigert die Hechtpopulation. Auch wieder wie in der Marktwirtschaftswelt. Die einen größeren Teil frisst der Hecht, den anderen kann das geneigte Anglervolk versuchen zu erbeuten.
Da Hechte zartweiche Forellen deutlich lieber fressen als andere Hechte, gibt es dann auch deutlich mehr Hechte im bestandskritischen 70-80cm Bereich, mit einer Chance auf die 90 zu kommen und länger zu leben.
Wenn man das will und durchhalten kann, funktioniert es ziemlich gut.


----------



## rippi (14. April 2020)

Ich denke Mindestmaße sind generell abzuschaffen und an die Solidarität unter Anglern und der Vernunft eines jeden Anglers gilt es zu erinnern.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist bei kannibalischen Raubfischen aber leider nicht so einfach u. eindeutig.
> Was beim Barsch noch meist gut passt, wo es oft zuwenig Großfische und zuviel Kleinfische gibt und die Großbarsche ein erstes Regulativ gegen die Verbuttung bieten können, ist das beim Hecht nicht so einfach u. eindeutig wegen der viel größeren Futterfischspanne und dessen Adaptivität.
> Nämlich da, wo ein relativer Nahrungsmangel herrscht, also z.B. nährarme Seen vom Hecht-Schlei-Typ, mit Rotauge u. Barsch als weitere wichtige Fische.
> Die Großhechte wollen auch gut fressen, und wenn sie nicht genug finden bzw. aus Energiespargründen große Brocken bevorzugen müssen, dann ist das selbstverständlich auch die eigene Art, egal wer da welches Schonfenster auf ein Schild am Ufer schreibt, da zuckt der Riesenhecht nichtmal.
> ...



Da ist ganz ganz viel richtiges dabei! 
Aber bedenke dabei bitte ,wenn Hechte nicht genug Nahrung finden, werden Sie erst gar nicht so groß! 
Natürlich hast du aber Recht ,Fried und Raubfische benötigen ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis! 
Um so mehr wäre es wirklich wichtig auch Friedfische von der Größe her das Laichen ein oder mehrfach zu ermöglichen! 
Ohne Eingriff des Menschen, regelt sich das Verhältnis aber generell von selbst! 

LG Michael


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2020)

Da gehört definitiv alles dazu, macht die exakt richtige Einschätzung für die tw. sehr unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten aber auch schwer!

Eins ist glasklar: Ablaichen, Laicherfolg und ein guter Anteil als Fischaufwuchs ist die wichtigste Basis für einen Fischartbestand, und das kann durch Besatz nicht annähernd erreicht werden, insbesondere nicht die Adaption und Verbesserung der Nachkommen an die Lebensbedingungen, sowie kraftvolle wunderschöne Fische als Fangergebnisse in der Hand zu halten, sei es auch nur kurzzeitig.

Ich wäre schon sehr froh, wenn man in Gewässerpools in 1) die Naturgewässer und 2) die Besatzgewässer sehr strikt unterscheiden würde.

Die Vereine brauchen aktuell ihre "Kiloteiche", es gibt an vielen Orten mehr Angler als natürlich vorkommende Fische, es gibt Anspruchsdenken Beitrag=Fisch.
Alles das lässt sich mit den dafür gewidmeten geschlossen Gewässern doch gut umsetzen, sogar mit Zufütterung.
Die andere Klasse der Naturgewässer sollen eben anders funktionieren, auf Laichaufwuchs basieren, keinen Besatz benötigen, kein störenden Besatz wie Karpfen in ein Klargewässer bekommen.
Das geht auch, aber die Regularien sind eben vollkommen anders.
Beides kann nebeneinander existieren, dafür wäre ich sehr stark!


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. April 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke Mindestmaße sind generell abzuschaffen und an die Solidarität unter Anglern und der Vernunft eines jeden Anglers gilt es zu erinnern.


Gibt es Mindestmaße bei Pokemons ? 
Ich Frage für einen Freund


----------



## Danielsu83 (14. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr weitere Beispiele nennen? Könntet Ihr mit einem Zwischenschonmaß an Eurem Gewässer leben bzw. fändet Ihr es vielleicht sogar gut?



Hallo,

wir haben Entnahmefenster an unseren Gewässer für die meisten Fischarten eingeführt. Hatten das intensiv im Vorstand diskutiert, zum einen aus fachlicher Sicht zum anderen um zu schauen wie das als uns als Verein mit möglichst wenig Regeln passt. Hatten danach nochmal etliche Gespräche mit den Mitgliedern am Wasser, das ganze dann nochmal im Vorstand ventiliert , und auf die Karten für das nächste Jahr gepackt. 

Das ganze dann nochmal auf der Mitgliederversammlung erklärt und 95 % waren zufrieden. Jetzt heißt es Geduld zeigen und dann mal überprüfen ob die Maße die wir uns überlegt haben so passen, und ob wir die erhofften Effekte erreichen. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## rippi (14. April 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Gibt es Mindestmaße bei Pokemons ?
> Ich Frage für einen Freund


Lieber Freund von Tikey0815,

der Plural von Pokemon ist Pokemon. Ich denke nicht, dass man von Mindestmaßen sprechen kann, aber in den Spielen der Hauptreihe ist das geringste Level, dass man in der Wildnis antrifft, das allseits bekannte und geliebte Level 2. Demnach würde ich Level 2 als Mindestmaß "bezeichnen". Seit der 4. Generation kann man jedoch auch Pokemon auf Level 1 erbrüten. Das ist für mich kein Mindestmaß. Zur weiteren Diskussion können wir einen Pokemon-Thread eröffnen, sofern dies gewünscht ist.


----------



## Georg Baumann (14. April 2020)

Um beim Beispiel der Müritzfischer zu bleiben: Hechte unter 60 cm müssen zurückgesetzt werden. Jeder Fisch soll die Chance haben, mindestens 1 Mal zu Laichen und seine Gene weiterzugeben. Wichtige Laichfische über 90 cm müssen auch wieder zurück. Ich persönlich finde die Regelung sehr gut, ob sie aber für jedes Gewässer passt, glaube ich nicht. Muss wohl wirklich von Fall zu Fall entschieden werden.


----------



## ralle (14. April 2020)

Entnahmefenster für Forelle und Hecht/Zander gibt es in meinem Verein schon länger, und haben sich bewährt.
Das sind Erfahrungswerte, welcher jeder Verein für sich sammelt und alle wichtigen Faktoren welche das Wachstum der Fische beeinflussen mit einbezieht. Da jedes Gewässer seine Eigenheiten hat, ist es nicht allgemein anwendbar.


----------



## magi (15. April 2020)

Ich finde Entnahmefenster zur Erhaltung eines ausgewogenen und attraktiven Fischbestands für die Angler als individuelle Möglichkeit der Bewirtschafter einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Was mich allerdings stört ist die Tatsache, dass auch z. B. ein 91er Hecht an der Müritz derart unglücklich in den Kiemen oder im Schlund gehakt sein kann und durch erzwungene Releasepflicht im Anschluss sicher absehbar verendet. Muss das wirklich sein? Wenn man diesen Weg einschlägt, sollte doch zumindest das Mitführen eines geeigneten Seiten-/Bolzenschneiders verpflichtend sein (eigentlich mMn eh Standard für jeden Hechtangler), um bei tiefsitzenden Haken die Überlebenschance ohne große OP am Fisch zu erhöhen. Auch sehr hilfreich, wenn man mal selbst am Haken hängt übrigens by the way 

Die meiner Meinung nach sinnvollste Maßnahme gegen übermäßige Entnahme - sofern es denn wirklich um Entnahme geht - ist nicht nur eine Tages-, sondern je nach Erlaubnisscheingültigkeit auch eine Wochen-, Monats- und/oder Jahreshöchstfangmenge festzulegen (wegen meiner mit Abstufungen, sprich ein "Trophäenfisch" > 90 cm und eine Anzahl x an "Standardfischen" zwischen y und z cm). Aber im Kern wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass es ausschließlich um die bestandsoptimierte Entnahme an der Müritz, sondern eher um die angeloptimierte Nutzung dieser Gewässer mit maximalerer Nachhaltigkeit für die Fischer (Lizenzverkauf, Guiding) und private Guides geht (C&R). Den 60-70er Küchenhecht kann ich auch an den meisten Vereinsweihern fangen, dafür fahren wohl die Wenigsten an die Müritz 



rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke Mindestmaße sind generell abzuschaffen und an die Solidarität unter Anglern und der Vernunft eines jeden Anglers gilt es zu erinnern.



Zum Thema intrinsische Vernunft der Angler fällt mir der letzte Spaziergang an meinem Vereinsgewässer ein. Die dort seitens des Vorstands eingeräumten Freiheiten und der generell kollegiale Umgang motiviert Einzelne , seitdem die Boote seit Anfang April wieder im Wasser sind, scheinbar unter dem Vorwand der Barschjagt (kein generelles Kunstköderverbot bzw.- keine generelle Raubfischschonzeit) schon mit Ködern ü12 cm auf Hecht zu angeln. Sagt ja schließlich keiner was und die Hechte sind schon mit dem Laichen durch. Im Zweifelsfall fischt man ja auf Barsch...


----------



## Ukel (15. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Der DAFV beschäftigt sich mit dem Zwischenschonmaß. Prof. Robert Arlinghaus hat hierzu in der aktuellen Fischwaid - dem Verbandsblatt - zwei interessante Veröffentlichungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte einmal den Text korrigieren: es besteht nach meinem Verständnis ein Entnahmefenster von 60-90 cm und nicht Schonung für Hechte in dieser Größenordnung. Dadurch ist die Diskussion hier in Teilen etwas verzerrt.
Falls ich mich irre, kann dieser Beitrag gern gelöscht werden


----------



## Orothred (15. April 2020)

Ukel schrieb:


> Bitte einmal den Text korrigieren: es besteht nach meinem Verständnis ein Entnahmefenster von 60-90 cm und nicht Schonung für Hechte in dieser Größenordnung. Dadurch ist die Diskussion hier in Teilen etwas verzerrt.
> Falls ich mich irre, kann dieser Beitrag gern gelöscht werden



Ich gehe schwer davon aus. Ein "Schonfenster" von 60-90 cm würde jeglichen Rahmen des sinnvollen Denkens sprengen.....


----------



## rippi (15. April 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Zum Thema intrinsische Vernunft der Angler fällt mir der letzte Spaziergang an meinem Vereinsgewässer ein. Die dort seitens des Vorstands eingeräumten Freiheiten und der generell kollegiale Umgang motiviert Einzelne , seitdem die Boote seit Anfang April wieder im Wasser sind, scheinbar unter dem Vorwand der Barschjagt (kein generelles Kunstköderverbot bzw.- keine generelle Raubfischschonzeit) schon mit Ködern ü12 cm auf Hecht zu angeln. Sagt ja schließlich keiner was und die Hechte sind schon mit dem Laichen durch. Im Zweifelsfall fischt man ja auf Barsch...


Ich sehe auch hier kein Problem. Die Fische haben abgelaicht und Hechte sind keine Brutpfleger. Wo ist also das Problem? Ist doch gut, wenn in diesen warmen Winter/Frühjahr in eurem See die Hechte schon abgelaicht haben und beangelt werden können. Die gleichen Leute räumen im eventuell langen, kalten Winter nächstes Jahr, wo sich die Laichzeit in den Mai zieht, auch eine längere Zeit ein, indem sie nicht auf den Hecht angeln trotz der bereits geendeten Schonzeit.


----------



## magi (15. April 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch hier kein Problem. Die Fische haben abgelaicht und Hechte sind keine Brutpfleger. Wo ist also das Problem? Ist doch gut, wenn in diesen warmen Winter/Frühjahr in eurem See die Hechte schon abgelaicht haben und beangelt werden können. Die gleichen Leute räumen im eventuell langen, kalten Winter nächstes Jahr, wo sich die Laichzeit in den Mai zieht, auch eine längere Zeit ein, indem sie nicht auf den Hecht angeln trotz der bereits geendeten Schonzeit.



Aber sicher doch. Die "Kollegen", die es schon jetzt nicht mehr abwarten können, werden sich bei dem nächsten kalten Winter und Frühjahr sicherlich wohl wissend zurückhalten. Wer das glaubt lebt wohl in Narnia Das Spielchen kannst du alljährlich bei uns beobachten. Als ich früher noch öfter am Möhnesee unterwegs war, wurde nach Ende der Forellenschonzeit auch schon fleißig z.T. mit größeren Wobblern geschleppt. Hör mir auf mit allgemeiner Vernunft in der Anglerschaft zu argumentieren...


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



ralle schrieb:


> Entnahmefenster für Forelle und Hecht/Zander gibt es in meinem Verein schon länger, und haben sich bewährt.



Kannst Du das  "haben sich bewährt" genauer erläutern?

Ausgewogenere Alterstruktur, genügend Aufwuchs, weniger Besatz nötig?

Gibt in DE ja noch nicht so viele Beispiele.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es Geduld zeigen und dann mal überprüfen ob die Maße die wir uns überlegt haben so passen, und ob wir die erhofften Effekte erreichen.



Wer es nicht probiert, wird das nie erfahren.

Deshalb bin grundsätzlich dafür,  es den Bewirtschafteten ohne größere bürokratische Hürden zu gestatten, was ja nicht überall so ist.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. April 2020)

Bei Aalen sollte das Entnahmefenster 55-75 cm sein und auch das Jahresfanglimit (in unserem Verein sind es 30 Stück) um 10 Stück gesenkt werden. 

Nur so macht für mich ein artenschonendes Angeln Sinn. Aber schlagt das mal auf einer Mitgliederversammlung vor, so ein Vorschlag wird unter fadenscheinigsten Gründen und nicht beweisbaren Behauptungen und Unterstellungen kleingeredet und zum nächsten Thema gewechselt. 

Solange dieses Verhalten von Vorstandschaften weiter so gehandhabt wird und Vorschläge zum nachhaltigen Schutz einer bestimmten Fischart ignoriert werden, gehen die Aalfänge in Flüssen eben weiter zurück und der Stiefel wird so weitergegeben, wie in den letzten 50 Jahren auch... 

Da sind jetzt der Bundesfischereiverband sowie die Landesfischereiverbände gefordert.....


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei Aalen sollte das Entnahmefenster 55-75 cm sein und auch das Jahresfanglimit (in unserem Verein sind es 30 Stück) um 10 Stück gesenkt werden.



Wie groß schätzt Du die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein, dass Aale aus euren Gewässern die Sargassosee erreichen?


----------



## Fr33 (15. April 2020)

Das Thema Vernunft und Angler ist bei mir auch durch.....(geht an @rippi ). In D treffen eben viele Angler auf wenig Gewässerfläche (verglichen mit NL oder Schweden etc,). Dazu ist Angeln bei vielen immer noch Angeln = Fisch mit nach Hause bringen und nicht wie in anderen Ländern ein Sport. Ich selber ärgere mich ja auch am ende vom Jahr etwas, wenn ich es mal wieder geschafft habe nicht einen gescheiten Zander aus dem Main zu ziehen und diesen mal in Butter schwimmen gelassen zu haben. Aber ist eben so.....  Viele sehen das aber noch viel krasser und wollen / müssen für den Gegenwert der Karte / Sprit usw. eben Fisch mitnehmen! 

Ich angel schon zu lange und haben schon vieles am Wasser gesehen.... aber Vernunft ist mir da selten bis nie begegnet.....

Und besonders schlimm sind in dieser Hinsicht meist die Gäste bzw. Angler die mit dem Gewässer keine große Verbindung haben.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

hallo,



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Thema Vernunft und Angler ist bei mir auch durch.



Hängt zwar von den lokalen Gegebenheiten ab, aber ich hab da auch ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.

Je größer und anonymer die Anglerschaft und je leichter der Zugang zum Gewässer, desto größer das Risiko auf aus meiner Sicht "Unvernünftige" zu treffen.

Dort würden dann wahrscheinlich bestimmte Kreise auch gleich an Strategien tüfteln, wie man ein Entnahmefenster möglichst gewieft unterlaufen könnte.


----------



## angler1996 (15. April 2020)

nehmts mir nicht übel , aber vielleicht sollte man mal drüber nachdenken, ob Angeln in D-land andere Traditionen hat , als in NL oder Schweden
( da bezieht sich die Nichtentnahme auch nur auf Hecht und der Rest ? - Barsch /Zander besetzt gar nicht  oder nur bedingt heimisch- usw.) und vielleicht ob das im Ausland auch wirklich so anders ist oder ob das nur auf diverse Treffen letztlich Gleichgesinnter zutrifft.
Nein , man muss nicht alles abküppeln aber jeder hat das Recht innerhalb der definierten Mengen /Größen Fisch zu entnehmen


----------



## Fr33 (15. April 2020)

Ich war schon in NL, Schweden, USA … glaub mir die haben eine andere Einstellung zum Angeln als wir in D. Natürlich entnehmen die auch mal nen Fisch für die Küche....Aber da ist dieses "ich hab dafür x gezahlt und MUSS dafür x mitnehmen" läuft da ganz anders. Und meiner Meinung nach wird das immer schlimmer - je weniger Biomasse in den Gewässern vorhanden ist. Umso mehr man investieren muss (Zeit / Geld etc.) umso mehr steht der ein oder andere unter Druck. Ist teils wie ne Spirale geworden..... so gönnt der eine dem anderen gar nichts mehr und da wird eben jeder Fisch entnommen wenn möglich ... Koste was wolle...

Selbst mit Entnahmefenstern wird man vielerorts die Gewässer nicht retten können.


----------



## angler1996 (15. April 2020)

glaub mir , ich war da auch;-))

ne, NL war ich nicht Angeln


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



Fr33 schrieb:


> Selbst mit Entnahmefenstern wird man vielerorts die Gewässer nicht retten können.



Als Einzelmaßnahme wird ein Entnahmefenster wahrscheinlich weniger Wirkung entfalten.

Das müsste schon als Baustein einer Nachhaltigkeitsstrategie eingesetzt werden.

Könnte mir auch durchaus vorstellen, dass das innerhalb eines Vereins an verschiedenen Gewässern unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird.

In manchen Weihern Put & Take mit gesetzlichem  Mindestmaß für die Klientel, die unter Wirtschaftlichkeitsaspekten angelt, an Naturgewässern dann Entnahmefenster und strengere Vorschriften im Rahmen einer nachhaltigen Hege.

Braucht aber halt auch die Angler, die das mit unterstützen.

Auch hier kann das je nach Verein unterschiedlich akzeptiert werden.

Ich bin auch schon in so einigen Ländern zum Angeln gewesen, auch in Nordamerika und Skandinavien.. 

So krass wie Fr33 hab ich das aber nicht erlebt.  Ich hab überall Angler erlebt, die hauptsächlich auf Fleisch aus waren und z.T. ihre Fänge auch gleich an die Räucherei verkauft haben, aber auch welche, die nur ganz selektiv entnommen haben oder auch reine C&R-Angler.

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass sich die Anteile in DE da anders verteilen.


----------



## jkc (15. April 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch hier kein Problem. Die Fische haben abgelaicht und Hechte sind keine Brutpfleger. Wo ist also das Problem? Ist doch gut, wenn in diesen warmen Winter/Frühjahr in eurem See die Hechte schon abgelaicht haben und beangelt werden können. Die gleichen Leute räumen im eventuell langen, kalten Winter nächstes Jahr, wo sich die Laichzeit in den Mai zieht, auch eine längere Zeit ein, indem sie nicht auf den Hecht angeln trotz der bereits geendeten Schonzeit.



Moin, das Problem tritt spätestens dann auf wenn einer dieser geschonten Hechte den Köder so wegballert, dass alles andere als eine Entnahme unsinnig ist. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wer bereit ist lieber den Fisch verrecken zu lassen als ihn regelwidrig / ordnungswidrig abzuschlagen und damit Konsequenzen bis hin zum Vereinsausschluss zu riskieren.
Zudem ist davon auszugehen, dass durch die Anstrengungen des Laichakts geschwächte Fische auch schlechter mit einem Fang / Zurücksetzen klar kommen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (15. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, das Problem tritt spätestens dann auf wenn einer dieser geschonten Hechte den Köder so wegballert, dass alles andere als eine Entnahme unsinnig ist. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wer bereit ist lieber den Fisch verrecken zu lassen als ihn regelwidrig / ordnungswidrig abzuschlagen und damit Konsequenzen bis hin zum Vereinsausschluss zu riskieren.
> Zudem ist davon auszugehen, dass durch durch die Anstrengungen des Laichakts geschwächte Fische auch schlechter mit einem Fang / Zurücksetzen klar kommen.




Hallo,

das ist zumindest in NRW doch recht klar geregelt. Abschlagen, anschließend zerstückeln und vergraben. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> wenn einer dieser geschonten Hechte den Köder so wegballert, dass alles andere als eine Entnahme unsinnig ist.



Diese Problematik ergibt sich bei Schonzeit/Schonmaß aber genauso.

Beim Entnahmefenster käme dann ggf. halt noch eine gewisse Anzahl geschonter Großfische dazu.

Meiner Erfahrung nach kann man aber in Großhechtmäulern besser hantieren als bei kleineren Hechten, die sich nen Barsch/Zanderköder reingeknallt haben. Da hat aber sicher jeder Angler unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.

Ohne Entnahmefenster könnte die Anzahl der Großfische, die jedes Jahr das Zeitliche segnet, trotzdem größer sein.


----------



## jkc (15. April 2020)

Wo ist das geregelt?

Und mal angenommen das wäre geregelt, ich fände es trotzdem scheiße wenn ein kleiner Teil der Anglerschaft sich regelwidrig raus nimmt Fische aus "meinem" Gewässer zu ihrer Belustigung zu vergraben...


----------



## jkc (15. April 2020)

Leute, mein Beitrag bezog sich konkret auf den zitierten Post von Rippi, worin eine Problematik beim gezielten Hechtangeln in der Schonzeit in Frage gestellt wurde...

Das diese Problematik auch beim Entnahmefenster auftritt ist zugleich einer meiner größten Kritikpunkte an diesem.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> Wo ist das geregelt?



Google sagt § 4 der Ausführungsverordnung zum FiG.

Betrifft mich nicht, da es in BY anders geregelt ist.



jkc schrieb:


> Das diese Problematik auch beim Entnahmefenster auftritt ist zugleich einer meiner größten Kritikpunkte an diesem.



Wie auch bei Schonzeiten ohne Köderbeschränkung?


----------



## jkc (15. April 2020)

Jou, danke - tätsächlich.

Die Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz, grundsätzlich finde ich es immer bedenklich wenn verangelte Fische nicht verwertet werden können, so größer der Fisch um so schlimmer in meinen Augen.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> grundsätzlich finde ich es immer bedenklich wenn verangelte Fische nicht verwertet werden können



Damit bist Du nicht alleine.

Ist in meinem Bundesland zwar anders geregelt, dafür wird dann aber ein Missbrauch auch leichter.

Für die nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung spielt es nur eine Rolle, ob der Fisch nach dem Fang überlebt und sich weiterhin im Gewässer fortpflanzt oder nicht.

Und da scheint mir die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei Entnahmefenstern eben höher als ohne.

Wenn die große Mehrheit der Angler selektiv und nachhaltig handeln würden und das in Rahmen der Gesetzgebung auch erlaubt wäre, bräuchte es ja solche Regelungen ebensowenig wie Schonzeiten/Schonmaße/Fanglimits etc. für Hobbyangler.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. April 2020)

Der DAFV diskutiert was, nachdem die Erkenntnisse hierzu schon mehrere Jahre alt sind- UND es ist euch einen Newsbeitrag Wert.

Leck mich fett, wir sind verloren


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. April 2020)

Fr33 schrieb:


> In D treffen eben viele Angler auf wenig Gewässerfläche (verglichen mit NL oder Schweden etc,).
> 
> Ich selber ärgere mich ja auch am ende vom Jahr etwas, wenn ich es mal wieder geschafft habe nicht einen gescheiten Zander aus dem Main zu ziehen und diesen mal in Butter schwimmen gelassen zu haben.





Fr33 schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach wird das immer schlimmer - je weniger Biomasse in den Gewässern vorhanden ist. Umso mehr man investieren muss (Zeit / Geld etc.) umso mehr steht der ein oder andere unter Druck. Ist teils wie ne Spirale geworden..... so gönnt der eine dem anderen gar nichts mehr und da wird eben jeder Fisch entnommen wenn möglich


Das ist das Problem, zuwenig gescheite Gewässer mit zuwenig guten Fischen!
(die durchaus deutlich vorhandenen Gründe für wenig Fische mal eben nicht weiter verfolgt)

Der Rest ergibt sich, und eine noch so raffinierte oder strikte Verwaltung der mickrigen Reste ändert daran gar nichts.

Und neidige Angler gleich nochmal weniger, denn anstelle vor den Parlamenten in Masse aufzurocken, wird dem Nebenangler nichtmal der Fischschleim unterm Fingernagel gegönnt. Jeder der so tut, ist damit ein Mittäter an der Verschlimmerung der Angelsituation!
Nein, Vernunft, Nachdenken, Weitsicht, das war auch schon weit vor heute "inner Krise" nicht mehr präsent, schade eben, kein Ausweg in der Richtung in Sicht.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nein, Vernunft, Nachdenken, Weitsicht, das war auch schon weit vor heute "inner Krise" nicht mehr präsent, schade eben, kein Ausweg in der Richtung in Sicht.



Schade, dass Du da so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast.

Bei uns in der Gegend kenne ich zwar auch so einige  Negativbeispiele, aber eben auch Entwicklungen, die mir etwas Hoffnung machen.

Wobei da einige Vereine/Bewirtschafter auch von den behördlichen Vorschriften etwas ausgebremst werden.

Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass es schon mal schlimmer war.

Die Hoffnung stirbt halt zuletzt.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls, dass Du auch mal wieder positive Erfahrungen machen kannst.


----------



## Vanner (15. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Der DAFV diskutiert was, nachdem die Erkenntnisse hierzu schon mehrere Jahre alt sind- UND es ist euch einen Newsbeitrag Wert.
> 
> Leck mich fett, wir sind verloren



Na ja, die News bestehen halt darin, dass sich der DAFV nun auch mal mit der alten Sache beschäftigt. Scheint nun bei ihnen angekommen zu sein.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



Vanner schrieb:


> dass sich der DAFV nun auch mal mit der alten Sache beschäftigt



Wenn eine wissenschaftliche Publikation vom Januar 2020 bereits als "alte Sache"  gilt, merke ich wieder, wie schnelllebig unsere Zeit geworden ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. April 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Na ja, die News bestehen halt darin, dass sich der DAFV nun auch mal mit der alten Sache beschäftigt. Scheint nun bei ihnen angekommen zu sein.


Was kommt als nächstes? "DAFV diskutiert die 100 Freistunden Internet von der AOL CD zu nutzen"?


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn eine wissenschaftliche Publikation vom Januar 2020 bereits als "alte Sache"  gilt, merke ich wieder, wie schnelllebig unsere Zeit geworden ist.


Es wird seid Jahren allentwegen über Entnahmefenster gesprochen. Studie hin oder her, unsere "Lobbyisten" hängen da ein bisschen hinterher


----------



## Danielsu83 (15. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, danke - tätsächlich.
> 
> Die Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz, grundsätzlich finde ich es immer bedenklich wenn verangelte Fische nicht verwertet werden können, so größer der Fisch um so schlimmer in meinen Augen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Moin, 

klingt auf den ersten Blick erstmal Blöd, ist auf dem zweiten Blick aber in der Breite gar nicht mal so dumm. 

Wenn man sich verangelte Fische mit Untermass oder in der Schonzeit aneignen dürfte würde die Quote an Fischen die zufälligerweise so schwer verletzt waren das man sie erlösen musste vermutlich dramatisch steigen. 

Finde die Regel in ich meine Meckpomm besser das der fisch aufjedenfall zurückgesetzt werden muss auch besser. 

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Tricast (15. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es wird seid Jahren allentwegen über Entnahmefenster gesprochen. Studie hin oder her, unsere "Lobbyisten" hängen da ein bisschen hinterher




Welche Lobbyisten???


----------



## Vanner (15. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Es wird seid Jahren allentwegen über Entnahmefenster gesprochen. Studie hin oder her, unsere "Lobbyisten" hängen da ein bisschen hinterher



Genau so war das gemeint.


----------



## fishhawk (15. April 2020)

Hallo,



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Studie hin oder her, unsere "Lobbyisten" hängen da ein bisschen hinterher



Das Thema an sich ist natürlich schon ein alter Hut und kam selbst in DE schon vor längerer Zeit in die Diskussion.

Meine "Lobbyisten" können das eh nicht sein, da ich im LFVB Bayern bin.


----------



## Fr33 (15. April 2020)

Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass es da mal eine Geräteindustrie gab .. aber glaube denen ist das auch egal. In jedem Metier findet sich eine Interessengemeinschaft, ein Verband oder sonst was, der wirklich Lobbyismus betreibt... nur nicht bei den Anglern...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. April 2020)

In Schleswig-Holstein würde so ein Entnahme / Küchenfenster derzeit gegen geltendes Fischereirecht verstoßen. Die Fischereibehörde steht diesem relativ kritisch gegenüber und würde das ohne ausgiebige Projektbestätigung auch nicht genehmigen und wenn dann nur über genehmigte Hegepläne mit Fischereibiologischer Grundlage für einzelne Gewässer, nicht pauschal für alle Gewässer.

Dazu hat ein Mitarbeiter am Institut für Binnenfischerei (IfB) in Potsdam-Sacrow seine Hilfe und Unterstützung auf der JHV des LSFV-SH angeboten und die Fischereibehörde hat signalisiert, dass sie diese Projekte unterstützen würde. Dementsprechend wurden die Vereine aufgerufen, sich freiwillig für solch ein Projekt zu melden, was bis heute leider nicht gelungen ist. Das Institut hat sogar angeboten, sämtliche Besatzplanungen, Gewässerbewertungen, Gewässeruntersuchungen und Bestandserhebungen zu übernehmen.

Hier einmal die Vorstellung der Studie:





__





						Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
					

Der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V. ist der Zusammenschluss der über 42.000 organisierten Angler im Land.




					lsfv-sh.de
				




Solange es also keine freiwilligen Vereine gibt, die das durchführen, wird es so ein Küchenfenster in SH nicht geben, weil man es gegenüber der Fischereibehörde nicht begründen kann und es keinerlei Belege für Erfolge eines solchen Küchenfensters für SH gibt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. April 2020)

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor. Das Küchenfenster hat das Hauptziel, anglerisch attraktive Fischbestände zu erhalten bzw zu bilden und dazu noch Rechtssicherheit beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen zu erzeugen.

Anglerisch Attraktiv hat nichts mit optimaler Bewirtschaftung nach berufsfischereilichen  Aspekten. 
Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum unsere Gewässer oft arm an großen Fischen sind. Da sind uns die Niederländer durch das Fehlen des Tierschutzparagraphen weit vorraus.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2020)

Es scheint ja hier einhellig begrüßt zu werden, dass nun auch der unsägliche Verband dieser Modeerscheinung nach kommen will?
Ursprünglich behandelt aber Prof. Arlinghaus in seiner Studie nur Hechte, für die ein Fangfenster Sinn macht und auch dies nur unter ganz klaren Voraussetzungen, wie z.B. das vorhanden sein von ausreichend Standplätzen, bzw. der Schaffung dieser mittels Strukturverbesserungen.
Hiervon ist bei der allgemeinen Heilssuche Fangfenster nichts zu hören, schlimmer noch, sie (die Arlinghaus Studie) wird auf beliebige Fischarten, ebenso auf jedes x beliebige Gewässer, einfach mal so übertragen.
Für mich soll dieser Fangfenster Quatsch nur dazu dienen, um ein gemäßigtes C&R salonfähig zu machen und im Effekt eine Vorratshaltung von kapitalen Fischen im Gewässer zu gewährleisten, um hiermit wiederum fischende Poser zu befriedigen!
Es soll versucht werden mit allen Mitteln die Alterspyramide zu verschieben, in Richtung, Hauptsache so groß wie möglich.
Ich werde es mir jedenfalls auch von diesem beschissenen Verband nicht verbieten lassen,  z.B. einen kapitalen Hecht zu entnehmen, nur damit Zwangsreleaser ihre feuchten Höschen feiern dürfen.

Fangfenster abgelehnt, wegen Schwachsinn!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ursprünglich behandelt aber Prof. Arlinghaus in seiner Studie nur Hechte



Arlinghaus hat das aber nicht erfunden.  Solche Maßnahmen werden an Gewässern im Ausland schon seit vielen Jahren bei unterschiedlichen Fischarten praktiziert.  Arlinghaus hat das dann auch in der deutschen Fachpraxis in die Diskussion gebracht.

Zwar ist nicht alles was neu ist, auch besser, aber auch nicht alles was alt ist, ist auch gut.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass vor einigen Jahren  Fischereibiologen  in  MVP Boddenhechte ab 1m ganzjährig zur Entnahme freigeben wollten, weil die nach deren Meinung nichts mehr zur Bestandssicherung beitragen würden. Das entspricht aber m.W. nicht dem aktuellen Stand der Wissenschaft.  Wurde aber auch nicht umgesetzt.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> wird auf beliebige Fischarten, ebenso auf jedes x beliebige Gewässer, einfach mal so übertragen.



Hab ich bisher nicht so erlebt.  Das betrifft i.d.R. schon Fischarten, die sich in dem betreffenden Gewässer auch reproduzieren und z.B. keine ReBos oder Karpfen etc. .



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir jedenfalls auch von diesem beschissenen Verband nicht verbieten lassen,



Der Verband kann Dir zum Glück auch nichts verbieten.  Der kann vielleicht was sagen, hat aber nichts zu sagen.

Entscheiden wird ggf. der Bewirtschafter. Als flächendeckende Vorschrift wie in Hamburg kann ich mir das in Bundesländern mit größerer Gewässerstruktur nicht vorstellen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fangfenster abgelehnt



Wenn in deinem Verein irgendwann darüber abgestimmt werden sollte, kannst Du das wiederholen. Ich glaube nicht, dass solche Maßnahmen dauerhaft gegen die Mehrheitsmeinung durchgesetzt werden können.

Gibt aber auch Vereine, wo das über 90% der Mitglieder befürwortet haben.

In dem Bundesland wo ich wohne, wird sowas aber m.W. von den Behörden noch nicht genehmigt.

Aber manchmal dauert es eben etwas länger, bevor sich neue Erkenntnisse durchsetzen.


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,

aus Nordamerika kenne ich übrigens auch die Kombination aus Entnahmefenster und Fanglimit.

Da darf dann z.B. nur 1 übermaßiger Fisch pro Monat oder pro Saison entnommen werden. 

Dort werden die Gewässer aber meist von Behörden gemanagt, die Angeln und Angeltourismus fördern wollen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es scheint ja hier einhellig begrüßt zu werden, dass nun auch der unsägliche Verband dieser Modeerscheinung nach kommen will?
> Ursprünglich behandelt aber Prof. Arlinghaus in seiner Studie nur Hechte, für die ein Fangfenster Sinn macht und auch dies nur unter ganz klaren Voraussetzungen, wie z.B. das vorhanden sein von ausreichend Standplätzen, bzw. der Schaffung dieser mittels Strukturverbesserungen.
> Hiervon ist bei der allgemeinen Heilssuche Fangfenster nichts zu hören, schlimmer noch, sie (die Arlinghaus Studie) wird auf beliebige Fischarten, ebenso auf jedes x beliebige Gewässer, einfach mal so übertragen.
> Für mich soll dieser Fangfenster Quatsch nur dazu dienen, um ein gemäßigtes C&R salonfähig zu machen und im Effekt eine Vorratshaltung von kapitalen Fischen im Gewässer zu gewährleisten, um hiermit wiederum fischende Poser zu befriedigen!
> ...



Hallo,

ich persönlich halte Fangfenster auch für Unsinn. Wir haben schon seit über 50 Jahren u. A. einen Baggersee mit etwa 30 Hektar. Dieser hat bis heute einen ausgezeichneten Hechtbestand. Da wollte einmal die Vereinsleitung, von Ende der 1960er bist Ende der 1970er, unbedingt ein Zandergewässer daraus machen. 10 Jahre lang wurde als Raubfisch nur Zander besetzt. Die Fangergebnisse waren in den 10 Jahren ziemlich gleich 120-150 Hechte und 10-20 Zander im Jahr. Da dies in einer Zeit geschah in der jeder maßige Fisch entnommen wurde sind die Zahlen, anders als heute, entsprechend aussagekräftig. Das Gewässer vertrug also einen Aderlass von rund 150 Hechte im Jahr (einige wurde bestimmt auch verangelt, da ja das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch noch erlaubt war) ohne dass dies irgendeinen Einfluss auf den nächstjährigen Hechtbestand hatte. Nach 10 Jahren gab man das mit dem reinen Zandergewässer auf und es wurden auch wieder Hechte besetzt. Das hätte man sich aber schenken können, es blieb bei den rund 120-150 Hechten im Jahr. Wenn ein Gewässer dem Hecht zusagt, vermehrt der sich entsprechend und wächst auch gut ab.
Ich bin ja früher nur nebenbei Hechtfischer gewesen, aber als mein Sohn sich nach seinem Studium zu einem ausgesprochenen Hechtspezialisten entwickelte, er fischt seit rund 10 Jahren auf nichts anderes mehr, und ich sah welch einen guten Hechtbestand, in Anzahl und auch in Größe, unsere Gewässer hatten, habe ich die Hechtfischerei auch etwas forciert. Ich kann natürlich nur für die von mir befischten Gewässer sprechen (rund 20), aber da ist keines dabei, in welchem der Hecht eine besondere Schonung haben müsste.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich persönlich halte Fangfenster auch für Unsinn.



Das ist auch Dein gutes Recht.

Trotzdem kann man aus Beispielen einzelner Gewässer / Fischarten keine Allgemeingültigkeit ableiten.
Weder pro noch contra Entnahmefenster.

Was in Gewässer A funktioniert muss deshalb in Gewässer B nicht optimal sein.

Und ob man mit denselben Managementmaßnahmen im gleichen Gewässer z.B. bei Hecht und Schleie die gleichen Ergebnisse erzielen wird, ist auch nicht sicher.

Fortschritt setzt immer voraus, dass man auch mal neues probiert. Wenn es sich nicht bewährt, kann man ja wieder zu altbewährten Methoden zurückkehren.  Große Risiken sehe ich jedenfalls nicht darin.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. April 2020)

@Taxidermist 
Der Verband kann Dir nichts verbieten. Aber es ist schon seine Aufgabe, Diskussionen anzuregen und Foren zu schaffen, in denen u. a. von Wissenschaftlern und Praktikern diskutiert wird. Nichts anderes macht er mit diesen Veröffentlichungen. Ich habe auch nicht gelesen, dass der DAFV nun das Entnahmefenster pusht. Dafür sind auch in den Landesverbänden die Meinungen viel zu unterschiedlich. 

Aber vielleicht wäre es ja für Bewirtschafter zu überlegen, das mal an einzelnen Gewässern zu testen. Da tun sich die ostdeutschen Verbände mit ihren riesigen Gewässerpools sicher leichter. Denn selbst wenn Du das an ein paar Seen einführst, haben die Mitglieder immer noch reichlich Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Selbstverständlich müssen die betreuenden Vereine mitmachen. Sowas funktioniert definitiv NICHT gegen die Angler vor Ort. Manche Regelungen haben es in der Praxis fernab der Zivilisation unheimlihc schwer, ihre Wirkung zu entfalten, wenn sie nicht akzeptiert werden 
Ich kenne hier aber genug Beispiele von Gewässern, die innerhalb weniger Jahre ziemlich runtergerockt wurden. Natürlich sind da die Hechte nicht ausgestorben, aber die Fänge sind deutlich, deutlich gesunken. Da hätte ein Entnahmefenster vielleicht geholfen. Ein Test wäre es wert, finde ich.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. April 2020)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es scheint ja hier einhellig begrüßt zu werden, dass nun auch der unsägliche Verband dieser Modeerscheinung nach kommen will?
> Ursprünglich behandelt aber Prof. Arlinghaus in seiner Studie nur Hechte, für die ein Fangfenster Sinn macht und auch dies nur unter ganz klaren Voraussetzungen, wie z.B. das vorhanden sein von ausreichend Standplätzen, bzw. der Schaffung dieser mittels Strukturverbesserungen.
> Hiervon ist bei der allgemeinen Heilssuche Fangfenster nichts zu hören, schlimmer noch, sie (die Arlinghaus Studie) wird auf beliebige Fischarten, ebenso auf jedes x beliebige Gewässer, einfach mal so übertragen.
> Für mich soll dieser Fangfenster Quatsch nur dazu dienen, um ein gemäßigtes C&R salonfähig zu machen und im Effekt eine Vorratshaltung von kapitalen Fischen im Gewässer zu gewährleisten, um hiermit wiederum fischende Poser zu befriedigen!
> ...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. April 2020)

Das sich Hechte in geeigneten Gewässern gut vermehren und ein hoher Bestand trotz hoher Entnahme möglich ist, widerspricht nicht dem Küchenfenster.
Bei starker Entnahme gibt's halt viele kleine Hechte und wenige Kapitale.
Wer mit 50+ Hechten für die Pfanne zufrieden ist, OK. 
Ich fange lieber 90+ Hechte und lass die gerne wieder schwimmen. So wie in Holland üblich


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. April 2020)

Derzeit ist es wegen Corona leider schwierig, Ansprechpartner zu finden. Soweit ich weiß, sind die Müritzfischer extrem zufrieden mit dem Küchenfenster. Ob es aber bereits eine belastbare Auswertung gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ich versuche mal, den Dennis Marusch ans Telefon zu kriegen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. April 2020)

Ukel schrieb:


> Bitte einmal den Text korrigieren: es besteht nach meinem Verständnis ein Entnahmefenster von 60-90 cm und nicht Schonung für Hechte in dieser Größenordnung. Dadurch ist die Diskussion hier in Teilen etwas verzerrt.
> Falls ich mich irre, kann dieser Beitrag gern gelöscht werden



In der Diskussion wurde ja schon mehrfach - auch von mir - auf die Regelung hingewiesen. Ich habe in den Ausgangspost nun "Küchenfenster" geschrieben, das sollte es noch klarer machen. Einfach ausgedrückt: Kleine und große Fische werden geschont. Dazwischen gibt es eine Spanne, in der entnommen werden darf.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das sich Hechte in geeigneten Gewässern gut vermehren und ein hoher Bestand trotz hoher Entnahme möglich ist, widerspricht nicht dem Küchenfenster.
> Bei starker Entnahme gibt's halt viele kleine Hechte und wenige Kapitale.
> Wer mit 50+ Hechten für die Pfanne zufrieden ist, OK.
> Ich fange lieber 90+ Hechte und lass die gerne wieder schwimmen. So wie in Holland üblich



Hallo,

einen 50er Hecht würde ich auch nicht mitnehmen, abgesehen davon ist das Mindestmaß bei uns 60 cm. Aber das ist doch auch noch ein Hechtlein. Am liebsten, zum Entnehmen sind mir die so um 80 cm, deshalb wird ab 75 cm eine Mitnahme in Erwägung gezogen. Kleinere nur bei stärkerer Verletzung, ebenso größere, es sei denn ich habe eine beonderen Bedarf dazu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## magi (16. April 2020)

Das die Müritzfischer mit dem Zwischenschonmaß/Küchenfenster sehr zufrieden sind korreliert vermutlich vorrangig mit deren Geschäftsmodell. Grundsätzlich sehe ich einen guten Kern in der Sache, allerdings ist der Handlungsspielraum auch stark eingeschränkt, wenn es um verangelte Großfische geht und pusht damit sehr einseitig C&R. Ich habe da grundsätzlich kein Problem mit und das mag ja auch an vielen Großgewässern gut funktionieren. Dennoch möchte ich persönlich nicht an einem kleinen/mittleren Vereinsgewässer fischen, in dem die Mehrzahl der besseren Fische deutliche Blessuren vergangener Drills tragen und/oder bewusst dem Verenden überlassen werden, weil ein Release verpflichtend ist. Interessant wäre daher zu wissen, wie aktuell an der Müritz der Umgang mit verangelten Großfischen gehandhabt wird?


----------



## Ukel (16. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> In der Diskussion wurde ja schon mehrfach - auch von mir - auf die Regelung hingewiesen. Ich habe in den Ausgangspost nun "Küchenfenster" geschrieben, das sollte es noch klarer machen. Einfach ausgedrückt: Kleine und große Fische werden geschont. Dazwischen gibt es eine Spanne, in der entnommen werden darf.


Im Ausgangspost steht immer noch in Klammern "geschont zwischen 60 und 90 cm", mir aber mittlerweile egal, die Diskussion geht ja in die korrekte Richtung


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Dennoch möchte ich persönlich nicht an einem kleinen/mittleren Vereinsgewässer fischen, in dem die Mehrzahl der besseren Fische deutliche Blessuren vergangener Drills tragen und/oder bewusst dem Verenden überlassen werden, weil ein Release verpflichtend ist. Interessant wäre daher zu wissen, wie aktuell an der Müritz der Umgang mit verangelten Großfischen gehandhabt wird?



Hallo,

das Problem hätten wir in Bayern vermutlich nicht, da bei uns ein nicht überlebensfähiger Fisch auch nicht zurückgesetzt werden darf, wenn er in der Schonzeit oder unter Mindestmaß gefangen wird. Falls bei uns jemals ein Küchenfenster eingeführt werden sollte, gehe ich von der Voraussetzung aus, dass dies dann auch so wäre.
Dem Verelenden lassen dürfte ja auch das Tierschutzgesetz entgegenstehen, deshalb ist bei uns in einem solchen Fall die Entnahme verpflichtend.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,



magi schrieb:


> wenn es um verangelte Großfische geht



Wenn es um das Verangeln von Fischen geht, würde ich das nicht auf Großfische beschränken.

Deshalb würde ich z.B. auch nicht während der Hechtschonzeit auf Barsch/Zander etc. angeln, egal ob mit oder ohne Stahlvorfach oder im Herbst untermaßige Zander aus großer Tiefe nach oben kurbeln wollen.

Trotzdem finde ich, dass Schonzeiten und Schonmaße durchaus ihre Berechtigung als Hegemaßnahmen haben und nicht abgeschafft werden sollten, damit weniger Fische verangelt werden.

Und aus dem gleichen Grund würde ich mich auch nicht gegen ein Entnahmefenster stellen, wenn es für eine passende Fischart im betreffenden Gewässer als Hegemaßnahme eingeführt würde.

Unterm Strich würden m.E. jedenfalls mehr Laichfische übrig bleiben, als ohne .

Sehe ich z.B. bei manchen Gewässer bei der Schleie. Die  wenigen, die es schaffen eine Größe zu erreichen, die einigermaßen kormoransicher ist, kriegen dann halt im Zweifel vom Angler eins auf die Mütze.

Ein Entnahmefenster allein würde da aber wahrscheinlich auch nur bedingt helfen, wenn das Gewässer trotzdem mit K3 zugekippt würde.
So eine Maßnahme kann immer nur ein Baustein in einer auf Nachhaltigkeit abgestimmten Bewirtschaftung sein.


----------



## magi (16. April 2020)

Die entsprechenden Fischereigesetze/-verordnungen unterscheiden sich ja von BL zu BL. Davon ab obliegt die Beurteilung, ob ein Fisch noch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit überlebensfähig ist/wäre, ja in weiten Teilen relativ frei dem Angler selbst, sodass hier keine allgemein verbindliche Handlungsweise abgeleitet werden kann. Ich vermute doch stark, dass man das an der Müritz anders geregelt hat. Sonst wäre es ja ein Leichtes das Fenster zu umgehen, wenn man es denn wollte oder aus gegebenem Anlass...


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. April 2020)

Ukel schrieb:


> Im Ausgangspost steht immer noch in Klammern "geschont zwischen 60 und 90 cm", mir aber mittlerweile egal, die Diskussion geht ja in die korrekte Richtung



Betriebsblind - das habe ich tatsächlich gefühlt 100 Mal überlesen. Jetzt müsste es - endlich - passen. Danke für Deinen Hinweis.


----------



## Ukel (16. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Betriebsblind - das habe ich tatsächlich gefühlt 100 Mal überlesen. Jetzt müsste es - endlich - passen. Danke für Deinen Hinweis.


Kann passieren, alles gut


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. April 2020)

Wie und ob die Entnahme verangelter Fische an der Müritz exakt geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht. Das ist eine ganz heikle Kiste, da es im Zweifelsfall nicht zu kontrollieren ist. Da hat der 1,10 m Hecht dann im Zweifelsfall den Wobbler in den Kiemen gehabt und musste - leider, leider - abgeschlagen werden. Wie will man da denn hinterher noch das Gegenteil beweisen? 
Ich werde nie vergessen, wie Jan Eggers vor inzwischen bald 20 Jahren erzählte, dass er mal einen deutschen Gast schockiert hat. Der hat bei ihm in den holländischen Poldern einen Hecht abgeschlagen, der angeblich verangelt war. Jan ist hingegangen, hat den Hecht genommen und seelenruhig ins Wasser geschmissen. "Hier müssen alle Hechte zurückgesetzt werden", sagte er zur Begründung. "Von lebendig steht nirgendwo etwas."


----------



## magi (16. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicherlich sind auch verangelte Kleinfische nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber im konkreten Beispiel würde das Küchenfenster ja nicht zu einer verpflichtenden Verhaltensänderung in diesem Fall führen --> der Sachverhalt sollte also keine Neuerung bedeuten (sodass die alten Standards (FG/FV) ja weiterhin Gültigkeit haben sollten?). Grundsätzlich bin ich deiner Meinung wenn so eine Fenstervorgabe aus einem sinnvollen Zusammenhang heraus entsteht und nicht die guidegestützte "Selbstbeweiräucherungsabsicht" der Specimenhunter als Hauptziel in Auge hat.


----------



## jkc (16. April 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Interessant wäre daher zu wissen, wie aktuell an der Müritz der Umgang mit verangelten Großfischen gehandhabt wird?



Moin, ein Boardi schrieb mal, dass verangelte Fische über dem Maximalmaß an die Müritzfischer abgegeben werden können (müssen). Wäre für mich ein gangbarer weg.


----------



## magi (16. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wie und ob die Entnahme verangelter Fische an der Müritz exakt geregelt ist, weiß ich nicht. Das ist eine ganz heikle Kiste, da es im Zweifelsfall nicht zu kontrollieren ist. Da hat der 1,10 m Hecht dann im Zweifelsfall den Wobbler in den Kiemen gehabt und musste - leider, leider - abgeschlagen werden. Wie will man da denn hinterher noch das Gegenteil beweisen?
> Ich werde nie vergessen, wie Jan Eggers vor inzwischen bald 20 Jahren erzählte, dass er mal einen deutschen Gast schockiert hat. Der hat bei ihm in den holländischen Poldern einen Hecht abgeschlagen, der angeblich verangelt war. Jan ist hingegangen, hat den Hecht genommen und seelenruhig ins Wasser geschmissen. "Hier müssen alle Hechte zurückgesetzt werden", sagte er zur Begründung. "Von lebendig steht nirgendwo etwas."



Und was empfiehlt dann der Müritzfischer bei großen verangelten Hechten, sich doch gefälligst über das gemachte Foto freuen?


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,



magi schrieb:


> ja nicht zu einer verpflichtenden Verhaltensänderung in diesem Fall führen



Soweit ich weiß, gelten die Vorschriften der Müritzfischer für alle Fische, die außerhalb von Schonmaß und Schonzeit gefangen wurden.  Entweder zurücksetzen oder waidgerecht töten, falls nicht mehr lebensfähig. Ob das jeder Angler zweifelsfrei beurteilen kann, weiß ich nicht. Aneignen darf man sie sich m.W. aber nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (16. April 2020)

Wie viele Hechte werden denn tatsächlich verangelt? Ich habe es wirklich ganz, ganz selten, dass ich einem auf Kunstköder gefangenen Hecht schlechte Überlebenschancen einräume. Auch beim Naturköderangeln kann man mit den richtigen Montagen schwere Schäden so gut wie ausschließen. Einzig beim Schleppangeln, wenn während des Drills weitergefahren und noch dazu bei hohen Wassertemperaturen gefischt wird, sinken die Überlenbenschancen rapide.


----------



## magi (16. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, ein Boardi schrieb mal, dass verangelte Fische über dem Maximalmaß an die Müritzfischer abgegeben werden können (müssen). Wäre für mich ein gangbarer weg.



Moin, leider zu spät gesehen. Wenn dem so ist ein wirklich gangbarer Weg, zumindest dort, wo es noch Berufsfischer gibt...


----------



## Fruehling (16. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...da bei uns ein nicht überlebensfähiger Fisch auch nicht zurückgesetzt werden darf,...



Wohl dem, der das zweifelsfrei beurteilen kann.

Die blinden, teils mit rausgerissenen Kiemenbögen versehenen Hechte, die trotzdem wohlgenährt und quietschfidel waren, kann ich kaum zählen. Hinzu kamen Exemplare, denen die Schwanzflosse fast komplett fehlte oder die tiefe Wunden am ganzen Körper hatten - ebenfalls alles Fische mit dicker Plautze, die aktiv jagten und fraßen.


----------



## magi (16. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wie viele Hechte werden denn tatsächlich verangelt? Ich habe es wirklich ganz, ganz selten, dass ich einem auf Kunstköder gefangenen Hecht schlechte Überlebenschancen einräume. Auch beim Naturköderangeln kann man mit den richtigen Montagen schwere Schäden so gut wie ausschließen. Einzig beim Schleppangeln, wenn während des Drills weitergefahren und noch dazu bei hohen Wassertemperaturen gefischt wird, sinken die Überlenbenschancen rapide.



Generell wohl auch eine Frage des Angeldrucks bzw. absolut von der gefangenen Hechtanzahl abhängig. Und die wird sicher hoch sein an der Müritz!  Beim Spinnfischen gebe ich dir recht, bei klassischer Naturköderangelei brauchst du öfter den Bolzenscheider, meiner Erfahrung nach. Und das mag ich persönlich nicht so.


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> noch dazu bei hohen Wassertemperaturen



Langer Drills bei hohen Wassertemperaturen und dann ggf. noch Abhakvorgang außerhalb des Wassers erhöht nicht nur bei Hechten die Mortalitätsrate.

Viele Salmonidenstrecken werden deshalb im Zweifel gesperrt, wenn es zu warm wird.  Viele Angler stellen da aber auch von selbst das Angeln ein.

In Sachen Informationen zum möglichst fischschonden Zurücksetzen hat DE im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern m.E. durchaus Nachholbedarf.


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wohl dem, der das zweifelsfrei beurteilen kann.



Was Verletzungen angeht glaube ich auch, dass viele Hechte robuster sind, als so mancher Angler glaubt.

Trotzdem wäre mir bei uns ein Entnahmefenster für Schleie lieber als für Hecht.

Und eins für Karpfen würde ich sogar ablehnen.

Aber in unserer Gegend wird das aus behördlicher Sicht wahrscheinlich eh  noch lange Zeit ein No-Go sein.


----------



## Fruehling (16. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Langer Drills bei hohen Wassertemperaturen und dann ggf. noch Abhakvorgang außerhalb des Wassers erhöht nicht nur bei Hechten die Mortalitätsrate....



...sondern auch beim Mitangler den Puls! 

Vor allem dann, wenn selbsternannte Experten mit feinem Barschgeschirr im Hochsommer in NL den 90+ Fischen nachstellen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wie viele Hechte werden denn tatsächlich verangelt? Ich habe es wirklich ganz, ganz selten, dass ich einem auf Kunstköder gefangenen Hecht schlechte Überlebenschancen einräume. Auch beim Naturköderangeln kann man mit den richtigen Montagen schwere Schäden so gut wie ausschließen. Einzig beim Schleppangeln, wenn während des Drills weitergefahren und noch dazu bei hohen Wassertemperaturen gefischt wird, sinken die Überlenbenschancen rapide.



Hallo,

ich fische ausschließlich mit Kunstködern, welche meist (natürlich nicht immer) den Fang von Kleinsthechten ausschließen. Bei den anderen würde ich mal sagen einer von 20-30, da habe ich noch keine Statistik darüber geführt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wohl dem, der das zweifelsfrei beurteilen kann.
> 
> Die blinden, teils mit rausgerissenen Kiemenbögen versehenen Hechte, die trotzdem wohlgenährt und quietschfidel waren, kann ich kaum zählen. Hinzu kamen Exemplare, denen die Schwanzflosse fast komplett fehlte oder die tiefe Wunden am ganzen Körper hatten - ebenfalls alles Fische mit dicker Plautze, die aktiv jagten und fraßen.



Hallo,

absolut zweifelsfrei wird es nicht gehen, aber annähernd traue ich mir das schon zu, zu beurteilen. Ist aber momentan eh egal da es ja nur Fische beträfe, welche ich so und so mitnehmen dürfte, aber eben halt nicht meinem "Entnahmefenster" von so 75-90 cm entsprechen. Einen untermaßigen, verangelten Hecht habe ich in meinen ganzen Anglerleben vielleicht drei gehabt; konkret kann ich mich nur an zwei erinnern. Und während der Schonzeit des Hechtes kann man bei uns kaum einen aus Versehen fangen, da alle Fangarten, welche speziell auf Raubfische abzielen, in dieser Zeit, vom 15. Februar bis 30. April oder vom 1. Januar bis 31. Mai, je nach Gewässer verboten sind.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (16. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...aber annähernd traue ich mir das schon zu, zu beurteilen....



Ich weiß, Lajos.


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und während der Schonzeit des Hechtes kann man bei uns kaum einen aus Versehen fangen, da alle Fangarten, welche speziell auf Raubfische abzielen, in dieser Zeit, vom 15. Februar bis 30. April oder vom 1. Januar bis 31. Mai, je nach Gewässer verboten sind.



Das mag bei euch so sein, ist aber nicht in allen hiesigen Gewässern so geregelt. 

Soll auch Angler geben, die den Begriff "Schonzeit" deshalb holländisch interpretieren.

Ist aber trotzdem egal wie groß der Fisch ist, ob der nach dem Fang jetzt noch lebensfähig ist oder nicht kann man oft nur mutmaßen.
Da ist bei uns die Motivation für  Missbrauch etwas leichter als z.B. an der Müritz.

Egal ob nun Entnahmefenster oder einfaches Schonmaß/Schonzeit,  es gibt leider immer wieder Leute, die recht kreative Ideen entwickeln das zu unterlaufen.


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich weiß, Lajos.



Hallo,

dann ists ja gut, denn wenn ich mir das nicht annähernd zutrauen würde, würde ich meinen Angelschein abgeben. Aber wie schon erwähnt, mitnehmen dürfte ich den Fisch so oder so, nur sind mir halt die zwsichen 75 und 90 am liebsten. Also ist die ganze Sache momentan eh akademisch .


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (16. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das mit dem holländisch interpretieren da komme ich sowieso nicht mit. Wenn ich recht verstanden habe, darf man da auf Hecht fischen, während der Schonzeit hat. Da fliegt man bei uns aus dem Verein. Wenn ich richtig gehört/gelesen habe soll dort der Karpfen ganzjährig geschützt sein, ein Fisch welcher nirgends irgendwie bedroht ist . Es beruhigt mich immer wieder, wenn ich sehe, dass es in anderen Ländern auch doofe Bestimmungen gibt.
Zum Mißbrauch; der untermaßige Fisch zählt ja aufs Fanglimit und wer nimmt schon einen 50er oder 55er Hecht mit, es sei denn er muss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zum Mißbrauch; der untermaßige Fisch zählt ja aufs Fanglimit und wer nimmt schon einen 50er oder 55er Hecht mit, es sei denn er muss.



Deswegen werden die ja kreativ und kommen dabei auf Sachen, über die sich unsereins keinen Gedanken verschwenden würde.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. April 2020)

Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. In den Niederlanden gibt es Ködersperrzeiten vom 1.4 bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai. Wenn du da mit Kunstködern oder Köderfischen erwischt wirst, wird es richtig teuer.

Vorher ist entweder der Zander frei, ebenso wie der Barsch/ Rapfen .... Der Hecht ist ab dem 1.3 geschont.

Daher ist die Abgrenzung, ob jemand auf Hecht oder Zander angelt, schwer möglich.

Bei uns am Rhein in NRW gibt es gar keine Ködersperrzeiten mit allen negativen Auswirkungen.

Das der Karpfen geschont ist, hat nur den Grund, das Gewässer anglerisch attraktiv zu halten. Überfüllte Satzkarpfentümpel gibts in den Niederlanden selten. 

Bei uns gibts leider sehr viele Angler, die gerne 55cm Hechtschniepel mitnehmen und denen Fanglimits egal sind. Fanglimits sind auch wesentlich schwieriger zu kontrollieren als Küchenfenster oder Mindestmaße.

Wie gut die niederländischen Regeln sind, kannst du an den durchweg positiven Berichten deutscher Angler sehen, die in den Niederlanden angeln. Nur reine Kochtopffischer und Fleischmacher sind in den Niederlanden unwillkommen, während bei uns Releaser und selektive Entnehmer unwillkommen zu sein scheinen. Genau umgekehrt zu unseren Bestimmungen und entsprechend sehen die Gewässer aus.




_Hallo,

das mit dem holländisch interpretieren da komme ich sowieso nicht mit. Wenn ich recht verstanden habe, darf man da auf Hecht fischen, während der Schonzeit hat. Da fliegt man bei uns aus dem Verein. Wenn ich richtig gehört/gelesen habe soll dort der Karpfen ganzjährig geschützt sein, ein Fisch welcher nirgends irgendwie bedroht ist . Es beruhigt mich immer wieder, wenn ich sehe, dass es in anderen Ländern auch doofe Bestimmungen gibt.
Zum Mißbrauch; der untermaßige Fisch zählt ja aufs Fanglimit und wer nimmt schon einen 50er oder 55er Hecht mit, es sei denn er muss.

Petri Heil

Lajos _


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. April 2020)

Deutschland ist nicht gleich Deutschland. Ich bin in einer Gegend aufgewachsen, wo der 2 ha Vereinsteich das höchste der Gefühle darstellte. Zu den nächsten Kiesgruben mussten wir 45 min fahren. Zum Zanderangeln sind mein Vater und ich morgens angerückt, um den passenden Platz zu reservieren ... Für mich hier in Brandenburg inzwischen unvorstellbar. Was ich sagen will: anders als im vergleichsweise kleinen Holland machen hier einheitliche Regeln wenig Sinn, da die Gegebenheiten und die Interessen viel zu unterschiedlich sind. Küchenfenster sind nicht überall das Allheilmittel und bestimmt nicht überall durchzusetzen. Sie sind in meinen Augen aber ein weiterer Pfeil im Köcher der Gewässerbewirtschafter. Sprich, sie haben eine Option mehr.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. April 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. In den Niederlanden gibt es Ködersperrzeiten vom 1.4 bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai. Wenn du da mit Kunstködern oder Köderfischen erwischt wirst, wird es richtig teuer.
> 
> Vorher ist entweder der Zander frei, ebenso wie der Barsch/ Rapfen .... Der Hecht ist ab dem 1.3 geschont.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ist schon klar, wie Du schreibst ist da eine Abgrenzung ob jemand auf Hecht oder Zander angelt schwer möglich. Das ist da bei uns eben klarer geregelt.
Aber bei einen  Fisch, wie den Karpfen, welcher in keiner Weise irgendwie bedroht ist und in den Niederlanden ursprünglich überhaupt nicht vorkam, eine ganzjährige Schonung eizuführen, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Können die ja machen, wie sie wollen. Aber ich sehe da kaum einen Unterschied zwischen überfüllte Satzkarpfentümpel oder einem Gewässer in welchen der beangelte Fisch, obwohl überreichlich vorhanden, überhaupt nicht entnommen werden darf.
Fanglimits sind doch leicht zu kontrollieren, bei uns muss man ein Fangbuch führen, in welches jeder in Besitz genommene Fisch vor dem erneuten Auswerfen der Angel eingetragen werden muss. Ausnahmen: Köderfische, die brauchen nicht eingetragen zu werden und bei Aalen genügt der Eintrag nach Beendigung des Angelns.
Ich habe hier auch schon gelesen, wenn man einen Hecht mitnimmt kann es passieren, obwohl offiziell erlaubt, dass man mit vier platten Reifen vor seinem Auto steht oder eine Tracht Prügel bekommen kann. Wurde von Niederland-Experten hier so geschrieben. Und wenn das auch nur annähernd stimmt, ist das schon starker Tobak.
Oder wie Georg hier schrieb, dass da der Guide (nehme ich mal an) einen toten Hecht wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzte - ein Unding.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (17. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Oder wie Georg hier schrieb, dass da der Guide (nehme ich mal an) einen toten Hecht wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzte - ein Unding....



Nein, die einzig intelligente Lösung, die einen Mißbrauch verhindert, denn plötzlich macht das meistens gelogene "Hat zu tief geschluckt, mußte ich abschlagen", keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## fishhawk (17. April 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Fanglimits sind doch leicht zu kontrollieren, bei uns muss man ein Fangbuch führen, in welches jeder in Besitz genommene Fisch vor dem erneuten Auswerfen der Angel eingetragen werden muss.



Ich sag ja, auf so kreative Ideen wie manche Fleischmacher kommt unsereins erst gar nicht und glaubt tatsächlich, dass das leicht zu kontrollieren wäre.

Wobei man denjenigen, die das gezielt machen, oft gar nichts rechtssicher nachweisen kann.
Erwischt und bestraft werden m.E. meist nur Gelegenheitstäter.

Das wäre wahrscheinlich bei auch Entnahmefenstern nicht anders als bei Schonmaß/Schonzeit/Fanglimit.


----------



## Georg Baumann (17. April 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Oder wie Georg hier schrieb, dass da der Guide (nehme ich mal an) einen toten Hecht wieder ins Wasser zurücksetzte - ein Unding.



Kein Unding, sondern im Rahmen des dort damals gültigen Rechts. Entnahme von Hechten war ausnahmslos verboten (wie das jetzt ist, weiß ich nicht). Jetzt kann man trefflich darüber streiten, ob das sinnvoll ist, etc. Eggers berichtete aber, dass gerade deutsche Angler damals immer wieder Hechte abschlugen mit der Begründung, sie seien verangelt. Dem wollte man wohl einen Riegel vorschieben. Ist aber wie gesagt knapp 20 Jahre her ...


----------



## Deep Down (19. April 2020)

Statt eines theoretischen Rumgeeiers sieht eine im Hegeinteresse eines Angelvereins den örtlichen Verhältnissen angepasste und abgesegnete Fensterlösung in einem 3ha Gewässer gelebt so aus:

*Für Teich xyz gilt......*

........
Hechte zwischen 60- 80 cm dürfen entnommen werden -
Entnahme 1 Hecht im Kalendarjahr.
Raubfischangeln nur mit Kunstködern erlaubt
.........


----------



## Hering 58 (22. April 2020)

Diskussion ums Entnahmefenster: Das Fenster der Zukunft? - BLINKER
					

Die Diskussion ums Entnahmefenster ist unter deutschen Anglern in vollem Gange – manche begrüßen die neue Hegemaßnahme, andere lehnen sie als zusätzliche Einschränkung ab. Ein Überblick.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## angler1996 (22. April 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Statt eines theoretischen Rumgeeiers sieht eine im Hegeinteresse eines Angelvereins den örtlichen Verhältnissen angepasste und abgesegnete Fensterlösung in einem 3ha Gewässer gelebt so aus:
> 
> *Für Teich xyz gilt......*
> 
> ...




 Zwischen 60 und 80 , also von 60,5 bis 79, 5 oder ? ;-)))


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2020)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Entnahme 1 Hecht im Kalendarjahr.



Klingt zwar auf den ersten Blick etwas streng, kann sich aber in einem 3 ha Gewässer je nach Anzahl der Angler auch ganz schön summieren.

Wenn die Studien recht haben, können Entnahmefenster ja helfen, ne größere Anzahl an entnehmbaren Fischen pro ha zu produzieren.

Berufsfischer schauen i.d.R. eher auf die Fischmasse /ha, für die wäre das dann nicht so optimal.


----------



## Deep Down (22. April 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Fenster ist scharf befischt! Da wird sich beweisen, ob es was bringt.


----------



## fishhawk (22. April 2020)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das Fenster ist scharf befischt! Da wird sich beweisen, ob es was bringt.



Nach einigen Jahren wird man zumindest nen gewissen Eindruck gewinnen, ob es positive Effekte gebracht haben könnte oder nicht.

Für nen echten Beweis müssten die anderen Einflussfaktoren wohl unverändert bleiben und am besten noch ein nahezu identisches Vergleichsgewässer in der Nähe konventionell befischt werden.


----------

